# Work in Progress



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Current Toppers in very slow progress,


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Fantastic! I love the expressions on the dogs! What do you use for the eyes?


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Them's is some good looking toppers, I suspect my attempts would be more Franken-hound ;-)


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

They should look great when you're done.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Your work always gets. :thumbsu: :thumbsu:. Looking forward to your paint work Gloops!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great line up Gloops. When you are done you will have full kennel ready for a turkey hunt!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Batakali said:


> Fantastic! I love the expressions on the dogs! What do you use for the eyes?


I use glass or acrylic eyes and get them from - Glasseyes .com, the ones I mainly use are 7 mm Dia.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Update on Great Dane, bonded ears (Buffalo Horn) in using 2part epoxy putty (milliput) and eyes set















After the ears had bee set I still had some Black milliput left and not liking to waste it I had a think and picked up the peregrine falcon and gave the beak a thin covering, working on the theory that this should add strength to the beak and tip in case of accidents and perhaps prevent later rework.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great Dane is looking good. Using horn for the ears is not some thin I would have thought of. i just do not have access to it. good use to strengthen the beak also. Look forward to seeing projects completed.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking detail work on them.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Great Dane is looking good. Using horn for the ears is not some thin I would have thought of. i just do not have access to it. good use to strengthen the beak also. Look forward to seeing projects completed.


Buffalo horn is available on ebay, using this or pieces of cow horn, rams horn for making "sticky up" ears beaks etc is common in the uk.

Thin pieces of cow horn can be easily shaped and bent for ears as these are the things that break off when dropped if carved from the parent wood.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Quite a few people also use antler for birds beaks as well ,

I am planning on doing a elephant based on the same design as CV3 used just modified the trunk shape but using antler for the tusks

The advantage is the colour being white when worked.

I always keep off cuts of horn both buffalo and rams horn thin slices often come in handy for inserts.


----------

